# 4 invitations torrentleech



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

If you want invitations to a private by invitation only torrent site i got 4 invitations cause i just upgraded my account again.

Just put down your email and i'll send the invite.

Please only use these if you know and actually use torrents on a regular basis, also you need to keep a good ratio of about 40% up to your download or else you get banned, or you can sign up for a 3 month vip membership for about.. 37$ which gives you the benefit of not having to worry about a upload ratio i think i paid.

torrentleech


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

do they have a good music section??


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

pretty sure they do, not into the music myself, more movies... but everytime i have looked for music they do


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

2 left, 2 gone


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've PM'd you.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

1 left, first pm i get


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I just signed up for the VIP. This is a great private tracker, and a well designed site.

Thanks Shawn!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

pmed ........................


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

3 more were made available for BCA.

PM me your email address directly as I won't be monitoring this thread.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

2 remaining


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

1 remaining


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

All gone, thanks for the interest. I'll post notice if anymore become available in time.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

all mine are gone too


----------

